
How Princess Leia Taught Me to Be a Woman in STEM - DinahDavis
https://code.likeagirl.io/how-princess-leia-taught-me-to-be-a-woman-in-stem-c5381b558cb4
======
Safety1stClyde
The article didn't start well:

> Leia Organa is famous for more accomplishments that the best nerds can
> count.

I got this far:

> With a back story like this Leia could have just as easily become a sulky
> brat like her brother

You're just sad, posting crap like this.

